# Woman diagnosed with fear of vegetables



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/6526816/Woman-diagnosed-with-fear-of-vegetables.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

If vegetables looked like this, I'd be afraid, too:


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

WTH is a "slap-up Sunday roast"??


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Now I understand that a phobia by definition is an irrational fear, but that's just plain weird.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

I wonder what happens if she turns the TV on and sees "VeggieTales"???? Granted, A talking tomato and a talking cucumber are pretty scary.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Gothic!


----------

